# craftsman weed eater



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

okay i've got a above mention weed eater at a flea market. bought it for four bucks and talked the man down from 5 bucks, yes the numbers are right.it has very good compression and spark. all that was wrong with it was the spring in the pull start broke off the bracket in the housing and it hadn't run in a long time. fixed it, cleaned it and repaired the inlet fuel line, runs like a dream and is easy to start. its a model 358.79857,0 the rest was gone. its got a wa226 walbro carb. what i want to know is what the cc's of the engine is, i think its a 32cc or a 25 by the size of the piston.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I've looked it up with Sears but I can't find the engine displacement.

You could always measure the displacement yourself, but it would require pulling the jug off the engine and filling it with oil.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but oil sure is messy thats why i was asking. but the weeder does work and work well for four bucks i was going to use it for parts and a tinkering toy until i got it working. it does run alot stronger than my other weed eater which is a weedeater lightweight and thats a 20 some cc's i can't remember the exact on that one but it to is old and runs strong.


----------

